# Fracino Cherub v Quickmill Cassiopea and Silvano...



## Yavid2001 (Jan 10, 2013)

My first post on these forums - so Hi all!

I am considering purchasing either the Fracino Cherub, Quickmill Cassiopea or Silvano.

Whilst I am no espresso expert, I have been researching machines and grinders for a few months so have a good feel for what I need to look out for and the limitations of single boiler machines.

I would like a machine that will:

- Not require temperature surfing in the way a single boiler machine does for frothing milk in a reasonable period of time

- Autofill-type system (so I don't have to keep worrying about burnout) / would like an auto switch off should the water level be low

- Be reliable / relatively low maintenance.

- Have a large-ish drip tray

- Mean that I don't get upgrade-itis (will try and avoid that if I can!)

- Allow me to make 2 espressos or 2 cappuccinos per day Monday to Friday and 4 of the same on Saturdays and Sundays. Quite low I admit and hence the reason for the questions...

1. Does the Cassiopea have enough steam power for my needs? I'm all for saving money if I'm not missing anything key from the Silvano/Cherub.

2. Are the thermoblock systems of the Quickmill machines enough or should I go for the Cherub (admittedly I prefer the more industrial look of the Quickmill series)?

3. What are the key differences in the Quickmill machines? I note there is a PID on the Silvano.

I have ruled out the Piccino as I don't want to have to send the machine for cleaning. I know I need to buy a decent grinder - planning on the Vario or Mignon to go with the above.

Many thanks for your help in advance.

David


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Yavid2001 said:


> 1. Does the Cassiopea have enough steam power for my needs? I'm all for saving money if I'm not missing anything key from the Silvano/Cherub.
> 
> 2. Are the thermoblock systems of the Quickmill machines enough or should I go for the Cherub (admittedly I prefer the more industrial look of the Quickmill series)?
> 
> 3. What are the key differences in the Quickmill machines? I note there is a PID on the Silvano.


I don't know these machines, but looking at the spec, they look quite interesting. But they are thermobloc rather than boiler machines, and the Fracino machines are in a different league. But to answer your questions:

1) Depends what you mean by 'enough'. With a dual boiler or HX machine you will get a lot more steam power that will make it much easier (and quicker) to produce good quality 'microfoam'.

2) The Cherub is really like a small commercial machine (and bigger than the Quickmills - check the dimensions) - the HX system create much better temperature stability than a thermobloc machine - again it will be easier to get consistent results. It is really more at the level of the QuickMill Andreja Premium Plus which is almost twice the price. I agree the Cherub is not the prettiest of machines, but there are many very happy owners on this forum. It has a good reputation for reliability and, since it is made in the UK, parts are easy to get.

3) They both have thermoblocs for steam but the Silvano has a boiler (and PID control) for brewing and should therefore have bettter temperature stability (but it won't be as good as an HX machine).

Don't dismiss the Piccino completely - it now comes with a filter system that should limit scaling.

Despite my comments above, there are many people here very happy with the results they get from thermobloc machines like the Gaggia Classic and Rancilio Silvia and, in principle, the QuickMills should easily compete with those. Dual Boiler or HX machines just make it easier to get consistent, repeatable results.


----------



## Yavid2001 (Jan 10, 2013)

That's really helpful thank you. I note the consistency points you make. Will also have to get the tape measure out!


----------

